# KOTOR II Nach Kampf bewegungsunfähig



## moskitoo (2. Februar 2008)

*KOTOR II Nach Kampf bewegungsunfähig*

Hi!

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. 
Ich hab mir jetzt mal KotorII gekauft, und habe folgendes Problem:

Ich gerate in einen kampf und gewinne ihn, das heisst alle Gegner sind tot. Allerdings kann ich mich dann 10 Sekunden lang nicht bewegen. Ich kann mich umsehen, aber die Tastatureingaben Vorwärts, Rückwärts, Seitlich rechts und seitlich links werden ignoriert. 

Wenn ich allerdings irgendeine Interanktionsmöglichkeit sehe, zum Beispiel ein Terminal oder ein Behälter, und darauf klicke läuft meine Figur dorthin und öffnet den Behälter. Ich kann auch ins Inventar. Es funktionier alles, nur dass ich mich nicht bewegen kann.

Wenn ich direkt nach dem Kampf das spiel Speichere und danach wieder lade kann ich mich auch sofort bewegen. 

Irgendwer ne Idee?

Neusten Patch hab ich drauf, dankt dem Autoupdater.

Mein System
E6750
8800GT
2048 MB DDR2 800
Win XP 

Danke für eventuelle Hilfe!


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: KOTOR II Nach Kampf bewegungsunfähig*



			
				moskitoo am 02.02.2008 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.
> Ich hab mir jetzt mal KotorII gekauft, und habe folgendes Problem:
> ...




kann es sein, dass du einfach nur im pausemodus bist? man kann ja pausieren, befehle erteilen, und dann den kampf weiterführen lassen.


----------



## moskitoo (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: KOTOR II Nach Kampf bewegungsunfähig*

Nein leider nicht. Und im Kampfmodus befinde ich mich auch nicht mehr.
Pause an und aus bringt auch nichts. 

Das Problem bestand auch schon bei der Installationsversion (Ohne Patch)


----------



## patsche (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: KOTOR II Nach Kampf bewegungsunfähig*

hatte das gleiche problem, liegt am dual core.

du must dem spiel einfach nur einen prozessorkern zur verfügung stellen, dann klappts auch, war jedenfalls bei mir so


----------



## moskitoo (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: KOTOR II Nach Kampf bewegungsunfähig*



			
				patsche am 09.02.2008 21:06 schrieb:
			
		

> hatte das gleiche problem, liegt am dual core.
> 
> du must dem spiel einfach nur einen prozessorkern zur verfügung stellen, dann klappts auch, war jedenfalls bei mir so



Das hilft auch bei mir, allerdings ist die performance dann richtig mies.


----------

